# Has anyone been asked to have a hemogram ???



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello all - a quick query for you......

IVI have introduced new tests that everyone over 40 having tx must have.

I would have to have blood tests for: " Complete hemogram, coagulation tests (PTT, aPTT), renal function (ureum, creatinine) and glycemia ".

DH would have to have just the complete hemogram.  

I texted dh to see if you can get this done in UK otherwise I will have it done here in Spain while I am here now, but our clinic in UK hadn´t heard of a hemogram.  Does anyone know what it is and if so can you get it in UK and where and how much does it cost ?  All I know is that it is a blood cell count, but don´t know any more detial than that.

OK, off for some juicy tapas now.

Tara and hope you can help, especially before the end of tomorrow so i could have the test on Friday morning here before I fly home if neccesary.

Thank yooooooou !

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Bluebell,

The word 'hemograma' in Spanish means a 'full blood count'. I've had that done several times in both countries - by GPs and hospitals. So I imagine you could get your local GP or hospital in the UK to do it.

My test was done free of charge on the NHS but I don't know if they would make you pay if it were for IVF outside of the UK. I needed the test for medical reasons (low platelet count, etc). 

Hope you enjoy the tapas! 



Kasia


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Bluebell

Not much help

but as Kasia says its a full blood count

Not sure if the NHS would cover it or not or if best to have done whilst ur still over there at ur clinic

Love Emxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Kasia and Heffalump,

I am still in Spain but am going to take the gamble and try to get it done in the UK, especially as DH and I haven´t even discussed properly if we are going to have another tx !!!!

Love Bluebell xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Bluebell,
Why don't you ask HEM ? Maybe she could jump out of a cake or strip off for you? 

Geddit? HEMOGRAM!

I'm so funny !   Not.

Sorry, poor attempt at humour. Hope you're ok , hun, sending you lots of hugs xxxxxx

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## jules_b (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi bluebell...

im 42 and in the pre screening tests i had were unbelievable ... I had about 9/10 tubes of blood taken for all the different tests ..

i also had to have a mammogram / ecg/ smear  ...



Amazing considering I didnt have anything like that for own IVF/ICSI

Good luck


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks so much !!!
Teeee heeeeeeeeeeeeee Giggles !!   
Bluebell xx


----------

